# '86 ZX Loses Power



## chasuemi (Jan 2, 2004)

Suddenly, my Z would run for 2 seconds then shut down. I replaced the ECCS with a used one from an '85 300ZX (like mine including digital dash but not a 2+2 and not an '86). That took care of the fuel shut off problem but now the car will only run about 15 minutes (when the temp stops rising), then loses power. It chugs/backfires and barely moves forward until I can work the RPM up to above 2000, then degrades again. I've replaced the fuel pressure sensor, air flow meter (mass air flow sensor), and all the vacuum lines I could find. I'm thinking it has to do with something that doesn't activate until the engine reaches a certain temperature. Any ideas?


----------



## VexTheZX (Jan 7, 2004)

fule pump?

Btw, i think there was a recall on those... maybe you should drive up to the dealership and ask about it... i have an 87 and they recalled mine...


----------



## contrarios (Sep 15, 2004)

*ZX Fuel Injection Problems (Recall)*



chasuemi said:


> Suddenly, my Z would run for 2 seconds then shut down. I replaced the ECCS with a used one from an '85 300ZX (like mine including digital dash but not a 2+2 and not an '86). That took care of the fuel shut off problem but now the car will only run about 15 minutes (when the temp stops rising), then loses power. It chugs/backfires and barely moves forward until I can work the RPM up to above 2000, then degrades again. I've replaced the fuel pressure sensor, air flow meter (mass air flow sensor), and all the vacuum lines I could find. I'm thinking it has to do with something that doesn't activate until the engine reaches a certain temperature. Any ideas?


I had a problem with my '85 ZX Turbo after the dealer supposedly replaced the fuel injection system after the recall. The car would start up fine, but when I pushed on the gas, it would sputter, hesitate, lose power, backfire, and shutdown. I was nearly rear-ended a couple of times when the car hesitated on the road. The Service Manager claimed he put his best mechanic on it and blamed the problem on the warm-up valve. He wanted $400 to fix it. The car never had this problem before I brought it in for the recall. Another mechanic at an independent shop looked at it and after a couple of days of working on it, discovered that they put on a non-turbo fuel injection system on a turbo car. He had the common sense to compare the part numbers. He explained that the firing sequences were different between the turbo and non-turbo cars. After a month of going back and forth, the Service Manager at the dealer admitted his mistake and asked me to bring the car in. I was frustrated in the entire process and just plain mad because someone didn't match up the part numbers.


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

*86' N/A*



contrarios said:


> I had a problem with my '85 ZX Turbo after the dealer supposedly replaced the fuel injection system after the recall. The car would start up fine, but when I pushed on the gas, it would sputter, hesitate, lose power, backfire, and shutdown. I was nearly rear-ended a couple of times when the car hesitated on the road. The Service Manager claimed he put his best mechanic on it and blamed the problem on the warm-up valve. He wanted $400 to fix it. The car never had this problem before I brought it in for the recall. Another mechanic at an independent shop looked at it and after a couple of days of working on it, discovered that they put on a non-turbo fuel injection system on a turbo car. He had the common sense to compare the part numbers. He explained that the firing sequences were different between the turbo and non-turbo cars. After a month of going back and forth, the Service Manager at the dealer admitted his mistake and asked me to bring the car in. I was frustrated in the entire process and just plain mad because someone didn't match up the part numbers.


I took my 86' in for fuel injector recall, and they said my warm up valve, went bad to. Does that valve cause problems when its not working right? Its really hard to start when its cold and its seems to surge after the recall. :cheers:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

VexTheZX said:


> fule pump?
> 
> Btw, i think there was a recall on those... maybe you should drive up to the dealership and ask about it... i have an 87 and they recalled mine...


There is no recall on the fuel pump. The injectors have a service bulletin on them so the dealership will replace those for free.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

It sounds like it could be a bad CHTS (cylinder head temperature sensor) That would cause that to happen


----------

